# Helps Shooting Skills AND Your Golf Game!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Powerball Platinum Gyro Exerciser with Green Lights and PowerDock

I've been pretty rough on my body and weights aren't easy on my joints, anymore. My wrists have taken a particularly bad beating, as well as my shoulders.

A friend is a golfer and is given money by DFX Sports and Fitness to play that silly game. He uses the Powerball Platinum to improve his golf game as it strengthens the wrists and forearms. He suggested I give it a try. I did, and I am glad!

What is it doing for me? After using it for a week, I am feeling less pain in the wrists, and that is a wonderful thing.

What do I expect in the future? I expect to be able to shoot better as stronger muscles means a steadier aim and quicker following shots.

I also expect work to be easier as the hands will be stronger. Holding on to the gyro ball is strengthening my grip.

After seeing how good the Ultimate Powerball is, I have ordered this product:

Dynamax Core Trainer- (Only While Supplies Last) - Advanced Fitness Gyros

I'll tell you what I think of it when it comes in.

What I can say so far is the Powerball is well worth the money!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting. I may check it out. 

Can you hang out of season clothes on it? That's what most of my exercise equipment gets used for now-a-days. :joyous:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Can you feel a lot of resistance to changes in axis of rotation? Does it seem to be well built? You would be hurtin' if that baby flew apart like an aircraft turbine at 40,000 rpm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazingly, the silly thing is well built.

Once you get the hang of it (took me a few minutes), you feel the resistance through every motion. 

I'm not one to endorse exercise products, especially ones that can't be used as coat hangers, but this little ball is just what I have been needing.

Turns out that gyros are good for things other than navigation!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

$300? Ugh....I'll stick to sit ups and push ups and more ammo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll keep using my ammo cans like dumbbells. I'm ok on the small cans of 5.56 at 
23 pounds, but the big cans of .45 ACP is still too much for me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> $300? Ugh....I'll stick to sit ups and push ups and more ammo.


To make clear, you are referring to the Core Trainer and not the Powerball, which is more like 40.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'll keep using my ammo cans like dumbbells. I'm ok on the small cans of 5.56 at
> 23 pounds, but the big cans of .45 ACP is still too much for me.


This is something one has to try before one totally gets. This is going to be a problem for the company. You understand the difference between dumbbells and the ball once you try it. How do you try it through the internet?

They have a marketing problem. I wouldn't have bought it had I not tried it, first.


----------

